# ART Rope Guide



## bgjj (Sep 1, 2006)

who makes the ART Rope Guide, and where can you purchase, searched the net and come up with nothing


----------



## moss (Sep 1, 2006)

bgjj said:


> who makes the ART Rope Guide, and where can you purchase, searched the net and come up with nothing



Here's the web site for the inventor Hubert Kowalewski:
http://www.art4trees.de/

Sherrill and I think Fresco has it in the U.S., don't know about Canada.
-moss


----------



## (WLL) (Dec 22, 2006)

*awsome tool vital 4 safty wood be lost without it*

several company's make this great tool. i made my own:rockn:
i did not make the 1 in the pic but very similar accept i used a hank of velocity cool and use a quick disconnect 4 a retrieval snap allowing me 2 directly attach retrieval ball just below the eye splice on my life line(velocity hot)permanently. that makes 4 no fooling around with retrieval ball. it stays on my rope


----------



## 046 (Dec 22, 2006)

anyone here use an ART rope guide?


----------

